# ,  / > Kenwood >  New Kenwood 2010

## WT2J

a      Kenwood.


http://onjapan.net/2009/hamfair/kenwood.html

 :Super:

----------


## WT2J

,.
 :Very Happy:   :!:   8O 
           ,         .    TS570.
,        .
73

Alex
K2PAL

----------


## R5FM

-     (    )  TS-570.
   ?

----------


## Victor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM96Wl7Alag

----------


## RX1AL

,        ,  ... - .    ?   ,   Icom...

----------


## RK3TD

- .      -.       ...

----------


## ES4RZ

> Kenwood     3.     .  !


 ,    .

----------


## R7KK

> ,    Kenwood     3.


  !    ?  ? 




> 9100  .


       (    ,   IC-910),      ,  ...  :Sad:

----------


## R7KK

> 4 .


,  -   KENWOOD,     ,  ""  9100 -   ...   :Crazy:

----------


## Filin-2000

*RW4PKD*   (), . 3-like
 "...The same engineer that designed the TS-2000 is doing this one (hurray!)."   :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super:  
 .      ""   570.              "" (   )             ,   ts-2000.
 , .   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Filin-2000

> ?


 .    .



> TS-2000,  ?


   ?     ?     ,          .      ,  ,  , ...   :Very Happy: 
      ,     .              .   :Super:  
 :!:

----------

